# 922 replace 301 - same cable, or need 2?



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I am almost ready to get a 922 finally. I will replace a 301 that is attached to a TiVo. I guess the TiVo will be OTA only after this. My wife is concerned, but she likes the bigger hard disk in the 922. ;-)

Anyhow, I have a 722 also and used to have a 501 in the same rack. When I get the 922, will I need both the sattelite dish feed cable from the 301 and the (powered off) 501, or will the one from the 301 be enough?

I think the 722 has a "splitter" right at the reciever. I forget what kind of switch is outside on the Dish. It is a 1000.4 dish I think. It's been a few years since the last upgrade. I know they tossed out some box with cables on 3 of the of the 4 sides when that dish was installed to replace the bad "superdish". I don't think they put anything "big" up there. Seems like the 1000.4 had the switch built in.

If I have to go out there and look, I can, but was hoping in the worst case, the 2 cables already in the rack would do the job. I can't think of a reason why they would not.

I'd rather not have to deal with an installer messing around with new cable runs in the winter! I am sure he/she would also not want to do it now.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It sounds like you may be ok with the single feed and using the Dish Separator that comes with the 922.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I knew they wanted $200 for the "downpayment" on the lease, but they also want like $80 more for install! Not worth it. That is crazy. I know more about my install than any installer who ever came to my house does. I also know more about my network than they do. Why should I pay them hook up the lowest common denominator video connection, make a call, and leave! No matter what they do, I am certain I will have to undo it and start over to get it hooked up the way I want it done. Grrrr.

Looks like I keep my 301 and the TiVo that is using it. Think we'll have to upgrade the disk in that TiVo now. Was hoping to not have to do that.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

The 922 is more than a drop-in-and-go install. Took the tech about 1.5 hours replacing my 722 with a 922.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

If the install is so complicated, they need to include that cost into the lease. Making it an additional "requirement" does not make it appealing. I would have thought that it has been on the market long enough now to be end user ready.

I had been an early adoptor all along until now. This is the first time I did not get the latest cool reciever when it came out. If this one is worse yet than any previous one after being on the market for a year, then maybe I really don't want it!

Then again ... I am not your average end user. I have been in the IT field in the tech support area for 30 years. I know my way around a manual and can figure things out.

Some day they'll decide to retire the 301, and likely my 501 also. When that happens, I'll upgrade if they decide they are willing to take into account that I have more than over paid for those leases!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Did you call Dish or a local retailer?

I'm surprised... because every time I've had to pay to upgrade something (like in your case the $200 to get a 922) that included not just the receiver but any other standard work (like a new dish or dish repoint) required to make that receiver work.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Agreed. I didn't pay for the truck roll when I paid for my 922.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I tried the Dish Chat. Kind of knew it wasn't the best idea. I'll call back in a week or so and try talking to a human directly. That usually helps. Especially when I get that recording part that says "Thanks for being one of our best customers". I always get a kick outta the way the electroinc voice says that like she means it. :nono2:

Never sure how long to wait to call back when I don't get what I want. Hate to have them see something that says I am a pest by asking the same question too many times.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Called today instead of chat. Really nice fellow on the phone. Didn't even have to ask, he offered to waive the install fee. I hoped it paid off to pay the bill on time for 15+ years.  Install is Monday. 

Now to play the 'what kind of installer will I get this week' game. ...


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow! I have to say that the installer I got was the best I have seen yet. 

He called an hour before he showed up and it was within the planned time frame. He then arrives when he said he would!

He had everything he needed with him!

He knew everything he needed to about the 922.

He didn't question my pre-cabling and just hooked it up. 

He did convince me to move from 110,119,129 to 65,72,77. I was a bit concerned since I thought I had trees in the way, but he showed me the map against the treeline, and there was even less chance of leaves growing in that direction. I let him change out the dish.

Only one little mistake, which wasn't his fault. Dish disabled two recievers instead of just the one I was swapping out. I called later, and they turned it back on. Not a big deal.

All in all, a good install appointment.

If you are still reading this far down ... the 922 SUCKS ... at least on day 1 it does! 

The GUI is less intuitive than the 722. I thought it was supposed to be better. It's just slower and more complicated. Pretty, maybe. Takes up too much screen space. Guide does not leave enough room for the info to show up, and it takes 2 extra clicks to get program info. Not a good "feature". :-(

The problems are that it hung twice needing a reboot in the first 4 hours. Also, had problems with the check switch telling the truth about what it saw. Many of the menu options did not work like search. Had it tell me it would not record something that was in the menu saying it was not availabe in the menu! Sling did not work.

This morning, it did let me set up a recording. And sling seems to work. So, I'll give it more time before making my final judgement.

OK, I read all the messages about patience the first couple of days. So, I'll leave it at that for now.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Many users new to the 922 find it becomes better and more stable after it's had a day to download and incorporate all the pieces of its UI.

See Best Advice Ever for the 922


----------

